# Bluefins at Oregon Inlet



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Just talked to the fishing center, Bluefins showed up 8 miles off the Beach yesterday. Go on and getcha some.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Seems a little close?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

blakester said:


> Seems a little close?


we's getting that itch!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

they have been around for the past few weeks


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> we's getting that itch!


x2, we's be hatin' the wind. Can not get the Moons of Meepzorp to line up.


----------

